# Who are the top 5 richest nba players (active)?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Example for inactive player - Jordan

$650 million net worth. Still earns $80 million a year.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/michael-jordan-still-earns-80-million-175222679--nba.html


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In terms of career networth (endorsement and salary) I imagine it's 

1) Kobe
2) Kevin Garnett
3) Lebron James
4) Jason Kidd
5) Tim Duncan

Currently per year I do know it's

1) Kobe- 62 million
2) Lebron- 55 million
3) Dwight- 27 million
4) Durant- 25 million
5) Wade- 25 million


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

1. Kobe Bryant 59.8 mil
2. Lebron James 57.6 mil
3. Derrick Rose 32.4 mil
4. Dwyane Wade 30.2 mil
5. Kevin Durant 29.7 mil
6. Carmelo Anthony 28.4 mil
7. Amare Stoudemire 27.9 mil
8. Dwight Howard 26.5 mil
9. Chris Paul 24.8 mil
10. Pau Gasol 21.5 mil


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

All these players should be giving a percentage to Wilt and Mike, without them these players wouldn't be making shit! 62 million a year? WTF!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mikes making out pretty ok at this point and wilts been dead for a while so I'm not really getting that argument.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jordan is on the other team now. He was famously one of the Hardliners in ownership during the lockout. Wilt ain't got shit to do with it either, it's about TV money and hardly anyone outside of the major markets ever saw him on TV without looking like a clown in Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Well of course TV and advertising play a huge role but Wilt started the insane figures thing and Magic got his 25 millions for 25 years and MJ did his thing.

Just saying it is funny how a scrub can barely play a single game of basketball in a season yet make 500,000 dollars a year.

The point was todays players are overpaid for what they do, I will admit if you can get it take it, and advertisers are happy to pay that but cmon it is a game of basketball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Why are the players overpaid when they're the ones bringing in the revenue? The thunder bring in the amount of revenue they do because people want Kevin durant on national television. Not because we're all interested in seeing Oklahoma
City basketball more so than a team like the kings, all other things equal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

As I said in my post, if you can get it take it and yes advertisers will pay it. But $500,000 guaranteed to players who may only play a total of 48 miuntes..... a year! 

That is insane!

I get the whole people will pay to watch it angle but jesus christ!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There are less than 400 jobs in the NBA and those guys are pretty much the product, hell 500K a year isn't going to last those guys for long anyway.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

true I am just mad at myself for not training from the age of 5 to make it in the NBA. Shit I would love to even just be the ballboy on the shittiest team.

I bet they make decent money.


----------

